# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2022



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2022 às 11:35)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jan 2022 às 13:17)

Bom dia e bom ano de 2022 a todos!
A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de sul.  Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:





Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2022 às 13:23)

Boas!
Passei o ano na zona ribeirinha do Seixal. Apanhei cá um frio! 
A temperatura estava certamente abaixo dos 10°C. Mais tarde, chego a Carnaxide e estavam 16°C.

Neste momento vamos com *20,1°C*. Toca a aproveitar este solinho!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2022 às 19:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Passei o ano na zona ribeirinha do Seixal. *Apanhei cá um frio! *
> A temperatura estava certamente abaixo dos 10°C. Mais tarde, chego a Carnaxide e estavam 16°C.
> 
> Neste momento vamos com 20,1°C. Toca a aproveitar este solinho!


Bem-vindo às ribeiras da Margem Sul, amigo! A Baía do Seixal é, de facto, um autêntico glaciar em dias de tempo anticiclónico, mas acredita em mim: há zonas bem piores que essa! 
Ontem tentei a minha sorte indo a Cacilhas ver o fogo de artifício. Infelizmente a Câmara de Almada teve outras ideias, pondo o fogo de artifício no Cristo Rei e, ao mesmo tempo, impedindo o acesso ao monumento por causa da pandemia. Bem, pelo menos vi alguma coisa, porque no ano passado não vi nada! Por lá estava bem ameno, com 16ºC de temperatura, mas aqui em casa estava um gelo tremendo, com 13ºC e humidade relativa elevada. 

2021 terminou sendo um ano muito seco e muito quente, com uma temperatura claramente acima do normal (de facto, apenas novembro é que realmente teve uma anomalia negativa, porque todos os restantes meses tiveram anomalia ligeiramente positiva ou positiva em relação à média). O ano terminou seco, apesar de até ter começado bem: o mês de 20/1 a 20/2 foi um dos períodos chuvosos de maior intensidade pela zona, com quase 200 mm acumulados em apenas 30 dias. No resto do ano, o único período chuvoso foi a semana de Natal, porque tirando eventos esporádicos de instabilidade, frentes em dissipação ou aquela tempestade no final de outubro, pouco ou nada choveu. E o pior é que as previsões neste momento até metem dó nesta questão!!!  

Hoje foi o dia mais quente, mais frio e mais chuvoso do ano, até ao momento. Tal como ontem, foi também um dia ameno, com uma temperatura máxima superior a 20ºC, e durante a madrugada, pouco depois da meia-noite, ainda se formou nevoeiro espesso que acumulou 0,5 mm. Depois dum dia ameno, a temperatura caiu de forma brusca na última hora e meia e parece que a temperatura mínima será batida antes da meia-noite. Sigo com 13,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RStorm (1 Jan 2022 às 20:11)

Boa noite

Antes de mais, desejo um feliz 2022 com muita saúde, paz e felicidade para todos, e também bons eventos meteorológicos 

*2021* despediu-se com uma temperatura bastante agradável para Dezembro, *22,2ºC *
O mês terminou com *43,8 mm (-53,3 mm) *e o ano com *297,5 mm (-243,2 mm)*, uma autêntica miséria, em que apenas Setembro e Fevereiro tiveram precipitação igual ou superior à média 

*Ontem:* *8,0ºC **/ **22,2ºC *

O *primeiro dia deste ano* começou com tempo novamente soalheiro e ameno, com muita nebulosidade alta a enfeitar 
Vento muito fraco a nulo de E/NE.

*Hoje: 8,3ºC / 18,4ºC *

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 82%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2022 às 20:38)

Bom ano a todos!

E algo que deve ser inédito, quem passou a passagem de ano no Cabo da Roca devia estar de t-shirt porque estavam 20,9ºC! Nem no Verão às vezes. Muito provável ser das estações mais quentes da Europa inteira.

Por Lisboa, uns belos 20ºC e muitos cirrus!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2022 às 21:08)

Lá fui aproveitar o sol.  Tempo super ameno, a fazer lembrar a primavera.


DSC_0509 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_0574 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

*14,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2022 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco hoje por Samora, com a máxima a chegar aos 17,8 ºC. Ao entardecer fui queimar calorias ao sítio do costume e estavam cerca de 15 ºC; já soube bem o casaquinho  

Outra novidade agradável foi a de que hoje já não havia mosquitos. Nos últimos dias era incrível a quantidade deles, isto em pleno inverno... 

Começaram também a ver-se ontem e hoje delicados tapetes de neblina quase rente ao solo ao entardecer. Bonito e algo fantasmagórico 

A noite segue fresca com 13,2 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2022 às 08:21)

Bom dia!
Não esperava mas já esteve a chover. Está tudo molhado.
O tempo segue nublado (nevoeiro) e abafado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2022 às 13:50)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje a manhã começou com morrinha e nevoeiro, que ainda acumulou 0,3 mm. Entretanto a coisa parece ter limpado e estão 17,0ºC neste momento, com céu pouco nublado. 

O dia de ontem, o primeiro do ano, acabou assim:
Máx: 20,6ºC
Mín: 10,8ºC
Prec: 0,6 mm (orvalho)


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2022 às 20:05)

Boa noite 

Hoje o dia já foi bem diferente, com céu encoberto e nevoeiro até final da manhã e a partir do inicio da noite, apresentando-se com abertas durante a tarde. 
O vento soprou muito fraco e geralmente do quadrante sul. 

Extremos: *11,1ºC / 17,5ºC *

T. Atual: *13,8ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2022 às 00:24)

Boa noite!
Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento. Pão nosso de cada dia.  
*13,2°C*


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jan 2022 às 00:31)

Na caminhada de hoje de manhã, pelas redondezas de casa, algum nevoeiro,

Caneças lá em baixo,





a chegar ao alto de Montemor,













na serra da Amoreira, o sol a espreitar, algo quente,





e estas já noutra volta, de carro, da Peninha,


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2022 às 03:26)

Dia 2 de nevoeiro cerrado ON


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2022 às 03:50)

bastante nevoeiro por aqui também.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2022 às 12:45)

ainda nevoeiro por aqui a esta hora


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2022 às 13:27)

Bom dia.
Desde ontem que o nevoeiro não larga Almada. Temperatura atual 12,4ºC.


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2022 às 14:26)

Sintra, sempre ao contrário...Sol desde manhã, pelo menos em Colares e arredores (na praia não sei). 19°C e um dia de Primavera, zero vento. Já ontem estava melhor aqui que a Sul da Serra.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2022 às 14:56)

Boas tardes,

Ao fim de muitas horas de nevoeiro; ontem quando me fui deitar já estava cerrado, lá começou a levantar pela hora do almoço.
Neste momento o dia está igual ao de ontem, fechado e sem a mínima presença do sol.

Dia mais frio também, estando 14,4 ºC neste momento e 97% de HR.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2022 às 15:09)

Boas!
Depois de uma manhã e início de tarde só com nevoeiro em altitude, este volta a descer e começa a cerrar novamente.
Está fresco,* 13,9°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2022 às 15:11)

fhff disse:


> Sintra, sempre ao contrário...Sol desde manhã, pelo menos em Colares e arredores (na praia não sei). 19°C e um dia de Primavera, zero vento. Já ontem estava melhor aqui que a Sul da Serra.


Incrível a diferença!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2022 às 15:18)

Finalmente o Sol aparece por aqui, depois de várias horas de nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2022 às 15:33)

Aqui por Azambuja o nevoeiro denso não desarma o que mantém a temperatura encalhada em torno dos 12/13ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2022 às 16:03)

Vitor TT disse:


> Na caminhada de hoje de manhã, pelas redondezas de casa, algum nevoeiro,
> 
> Caneças lá em baixo,


Da próxima vez, tenta encontrar a minha estação meteorológica. É bem visível desse local. eheh! 

Hoje de manhã ainda consegui ver o sol em casa. O nevoeiro começava ao fundo da rua. A meio do bairro já estava cerrado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2022 às 16:07)

o sol ainda surgiu às 14h e tal, mas neste momento o nevoeiro já está a voltar


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2022 às 16:28)

Ontem e hoje não se viu o sol, só nevoeiro e vento nulo aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Muita água de nevoeiro a depositar-se em todas as superfícies, por vezes mesmo algum chuvisco fraco que molha e até acumula pela persistência.
O Vale do Tejo e afluentes sob o manto de estratos baixos:

Imagem do Terra hoje cerca das 11:32 utc.
Observe-se a interacção do nevoeiro com os relevos, por exemplo na Arriba da Caparica, Montejunto e Aire.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2022 às 16:52)

Aqui pela hora de almoço também abriu o sol, como se pode ver pela imagem de satélite acima. O Tejo parece-me o maior culpado.

Nevoeiro a voltar agora ao vale de Belas, lentamente.

Locais onde o manto de nevoeiro não saíu não passaram dos 13ºC enquanto Colares está nos 21ºC agora 

Pelo FlighRadar, todos os voos de e para Lisboa com valentes atrasos...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2022 às 17:03)

A vista do Palácio da Pena deve estar espetacular com o mar de nuvens sobre a Grande Lisboa. 
Por aqui mantém-se o nevoeiro mas só em altitude.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2022 às 17:36)

bom dia para umas caminhadas






neste momento já está completamente cerradíssimo


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2022 às 17:42)

A reportar da Costa Oeste, Santa Cruz. Manhã foi de céu encoberto e nevoeiro. Tarde de céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco de sul.
Panorâmica a SW:
Crepúsculo:





Poente:


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2022 às 17:44)

Boa tarde a todos e um feliz 2022!!!  

Como já relatado por diversos membros, ontem e hoje têm sido dias marcados por nevoeiro denso e nebulosidade baixa praticamente persistentes! O vento fraco/nulo, anticiclone centrado em terra e a elevada HR nos vales/terras baixas dos rios são os ingredientes ideais  

Devido a esta situação, registam-se amplitudes térmicas curtas:
*Ontem* - 12,8ºC/15,3ºC
*Hoje* - 10,8ºC/13,8ºC

O que nos safa é a massa de ar associada ser tropical e não polar... Caso contrário, seria um frio insuportável como já aconteceu noutros invernos!!

Pela hora de almoço também abriu por aqui e veio o sol, mas rapidamente o nevoeiro voltou vindo de sul! Neste momento, mantém-se a nebulosidade baixa e vai soprando uma fresca brisa de S.
Temperatura em lenta descida, apenas *12,2ºC*!

*0,3 mm* acumulados devido ao nevoeiro cerrado de ontem à noite, madrugada e manhã de hoje!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2022 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia por aqui foi de nevoeiro cerrado, que nunca se chegou a dissipar, e bem fresco por sinal também, a máxima não foi além dos 14ºC.


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2022 às 19:57)

Boa noite

Nevoeiro persistente durante todo o dia, mais intenso e cerrado durante a manhã e com alguns chuviscos no final da madrugada, sem acumulação.
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de SW.

Amanhã teremos alguma chuva 

Extremos: *10,8ºC / 14,0ºC *

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2022 às 22:41)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de tempo anticiclónico à antiga, com nevoeiro cerrado todo o dia e um tempo morrinhento que acumulou 0,3 mm. As temperaturas é que estiveram bem amenas durante o dia, porque se a massa de ar fosse outra seria bem mais invernal! 

O nevoeiro durou várias horas. Ontem, por volta das seis e meia da tarde, já estava nevoeiro, e assim permaneceu durante toda a noite e todo o dia de hoje, não deixando a temperatura subir para além dos 15ºC (bem abaixo do previsto). Entretanto parece que vai voltar a chover nos próximos dias, mas vai saber a pouco... veremos o que acontece!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2022 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde o nevoeiro foi-se mantendo ao largo da zona urbana de Samora, mas quando fui caminhar ao final da tarde já se tinha "apoderado" novamente das zonas baixas junto aos rios. De vez em quando soprava uma brisa gelada, pelo que me soube muito bem o gorro de lã enfiado na cabeça 










































Neste momento o nevoeiro já regressou às ruas, apesar de não muito denso. A temperatura mantém-se relativamente amena; 13,4 ºC neste momento. Amanhã durante a manhã devemos ter alguma chuva, vamos lá ver o que conseguirá cair.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2022 às 07:09)

Bom dia. Caem os primeiros pingos de 2022.


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2022 às 07:43)

A primeira linha de precipitação já passou e apenas chuviscou, não deu para molhar o chão todo. 
O vento é que é mais intenso em relação a ontem, vai soprando fraco com períodos mais intensos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2022 às 07:49)

Boas,

Vento bem violento.
Rajada de 96 km/h.


----------



## fernandinand (4 Jan 2022 às 07:51)

Frente a entrar com algum fulgor por aqui...já se ouvem pinheiros secos a cair ao longe...


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2022 às 08:02)

Bom dia! Vento forte também em Caneças. Rajada de 71,1km/h.

1,4mm acumulados.

Temperatura nos 10,1C


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2022 às 10:31)

Bom dia!

Primeira chuva do ano, fraca a moderada, desde o inicio da manhã.
Vento de SW moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes. A mais forte registada foi de *71,6 km/h *até ao momento!
Temperatura em descida, apenas *11,0ºC*

Vai chovendo fraco.
*2,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## GSM2046 (4 Jan 2022 às 11:02)

Chove bem em Sintra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2022 às 12:16)

Boas pessoal,

Bom ano 2022 com muita saúde, e felicidade para todos os membros desta casa 

Por falta de tempo , não tenho vindo muito aqui, mas registo para a posteridade os 22.8°c de máxima registado no dia 31 de Dezembro de 2021 ( recorde da minha estação em Dezembro) 

Hoje a primeira precipitação de 2022, com 2.2mm de acumulado até ao momento, finalmente está frescote com 13.1°c, e um ventinho que acentua a sensação térmica  Infelizmente nada disto parece ser por muito tempo, por isso toca a aproveitar! 

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2022 às 12:27)

Boas,

Manhã com períodos de precipitação mais intensa do que o esperado. O acumulado atual é de cerca de 3 mm, em sintonia com os das estações mais próximas (3,05 em Vila Franca e 3,3 em Santo Estêvão).

O sol vai espreitando agora. Estão 13,9 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2022 às 12:46)

3.2mm  o esperado


----------



## Aine (4 Jan 2022 às 13:13)

Bom Ano para todos!

o vento começou a sentir-se pelas 06h00. 

Bons aguaceiros que já cairam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2022 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
Hoje tem sido um dia bem diferente de ontem. Caíram aguaceiros fracos de manhã e a frente também já passou, acumulando 2,5 mm. Entretanto ainda houve momentos de sol, mas agora o céu encontra-se novamente nublado. A sensação térmica está bem fresca devido ao vento moderado a forte de norte...


----------



## RStorm (4 Jan 2022 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde 

Primeira chuvinha do ano  A frente rendeu *1,2 mm*, com chuva fraca intermitente. 
A partir do inicio da tarde, o céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade e apenas voltaram a cair alguns aguaceiros dispersos sem acumulação. 
O vento soprou em geral moderado de NW, temporariamente com rajadas fortes antes e após a passagem da frente. 

Amanhã vamos ter mais 

Extremos: *10,1ºC / 15,0ºC / 1,2 mm *

T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2022 às 20:26)

Aqui em Alenquer *3,94 mm* *netatmo , chegou a chover bem, ate pensei ver valores superiores!


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2022 às 23:04)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2022 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Primeira chuva digna desse nome este ano, aqui na zona da Póvoa e Santa Iria/Vialonga.

*4,3 mm* acumulados em Vialonga, sendo 3,6 mm da frente à passagem cerca das 7h e pós-frontal imediato, e mais 0,6 mm de dois aguaceiros tardios.
*2,7 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria (1,9 mm da frente e 0,8 de três aguaceiros pós-frontais).
*2,8 mm* em Estacal (2,3 mm + 0,5 mm).

*1,5 mm* em Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, estação oficial mais próxima e com condições mais semelhantes às desta zona.

Foi assim a sinóptica:













Off-topic: nesta última carta de análise já aparece o início da ciclogénese explosiva a caminho da Islândia, 981 hPa àquela hora (18h).


E o filme da reflectividade do radar de Coruche:




Imagem do Terra cerca das *14:01 utc*, abrangendo a RLC e oceano ao largo onde se pode ver o padrão alveolar típico do pós-frontal em corrente polar modificada.
Células de topos baixos, até 6/7 Km de altitude.






A essa hora a frente tinha já deixado o Sotavento algarvio:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2022 às 01:54)

Pisfip disse:


> Bom dia! Depois de uma noite com muito vento, a chuva já se faz sentir e com intensidade moderada! Estão 13º





GSM2046 disse:


> Lá se foi o "bom tempo". Chove moderado em Sintra.



 bem vindos ao seguimento de Janeiro 2022!


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2022 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Bom, um dia terei de substituir o meu velho smartphone... demasiado preguiçoso para tirar a minha Nikon


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2022 às 13:08)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem ainda caíram uns aguaceiros ao longo da tarde, elevando o acumulado diário para os 4,8 mm, dentro dos valores modelados. Entretanto hoje a chuva ainda não chegou. Está céu nublado e o tempo algo fresquinho, com vento moderado de noroeste. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2022 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Ontem após a passagem da frente, caíram alguns aguaceiros pela tarde e noite, deixando *4,5 mm* acumulados.
A mínima acabou por ser registada antes da meia noite: 10,2ºC.

Hoje, pela madrugada, mais alguns aguaceiros tinham deixado 1,1 mm. A mínima ficou-se pelos 10,0ºC.
O tempo mudou radicalmente da manhã para a tarde! Manhã de sol e algumas núvens, mas depois de almoço encobriu rapidamante e tem estado a chover fraco há algum tempo.
*12,8ºC *actuais


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2022 às 18:01)

vai chovendo aqui


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2022 às 19:24)

deixou *2.8mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2022 às 19:43)

Boa noite!
*5,1 mm* por aqui. Mais do que o previsto pelo GFS. 
*12,5ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2022 às 20:20)

*7,67mm *aqui por Alenquer... A chuva era algo fria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2022 às 20:50)

Boa noite,

O dia por aqui foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e ás 14 horas, começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos e persistentes, que duraram até mais das 17 horas, já se notou também algum arrefecimento.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2022 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

A chuva do final de tarde deixou cerca de 2 mm por Samora. Chegou e partiu mais cedo do que o esperado.
Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e 12 ºC. Está frio lá fora, fui dar uma voltinha há pouco e, finalmente, posso dizer que "cheira a inverno"


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2022 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
A frente por aqui acumulou 1,5 mm - muito pouco! Entretanto o céu limpou, depois dum dia de céu muito nublado, mas está bem fresquinho. Sente-se bem o ar frio pós-frontal!  

Entretanto agora, nos próximos dias, será literalmente o tédio meteorológico, com anticiclone até perder de vista vendo pelos modelos. Que treta!!!


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2022 às 01:48)

Boa noite,

Este é o meu primeiro post de 2022 no fórum, portanto reitero os meus votos de Bom Ano a todos! 

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, mas a partir do meio da manhã assistiu-se ao aumento da nebulosidade e também da intensidade do vento contribuindo para uma sensação térmica algo desagradável.
A frente chegou ao início da noite e rendeu *2.31 mm*.

Extremos: *16.4ºC* / *10.6ºC*

Sigo com céu limpo, 11.6ºC, está fresco.

_______________________________________________

2022 iniciou-se seguindo o mesmo padrão do último dia do ano velho, ou seja, tempo sereno, nebulosidade alta, e temperatura escandalosamente amena.

Domingo foi um daqueles dias super tristes que surgem sempre por esta altura, em que o nevoeiro se apodera destas zonas baixas ribeirinhas ao Tejo e nunca chega a levantar. Não obstante a elevada humidade e alguns chuviscos ocasionais, não se traduziu em mexidas no acumulado.

Bastante nevoeiro na 2ª feira durante a manhã, o qual se estendeu até meio da tarde (*0.51 mm*). Acabou por levantar ainda a tempo dos últimos raios do sol do poente. Mal caiu a noite, ele regressou e tornou-se gradualmente mais denso.

Início da madrugada de 3ª feira com nevoeiro (*0.2 mm*), acabando este por levantar antes do nascente, com a frente em aproximação. Esta fez-se anunciar com a aparecimento da nebulosidade e sobretudo do vento, que aumentou repentinamente de intensidade, até então soprava muito fraco ou mesmo nulo em alguns períodos.
A frente passou por volta das 7h, acumulando *0.31 mm* , o pós-frontal não se fez esperar, rendeu *1.80 mm*. E pronto, o dia ficou feito no que à precipitação diz respeito.
Tarde caracterizada pela gradual diminuição da nebulosidade e marcada corrente de noroeste, vento mantendo-se moderado e sensação térmica fresca nas zonas mais expostas.


Sábado, 01/01
*19.8ºC* / *9.4ºC*

Domingo, 02/01
*16.2ºC* / *12.0ºC*

2ª feira, 03/01
*14.1ºC* / *9.2ºC*
*0.51 mm*

3ª feira, 04/01
*16.6ºC */ *9.2ºC
2.31 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2022 às 12:44)

Bom dia!

Ontem a chuva da tarde rendeu um total de *5,4 mm* por aqui. 
O céu mais limpo e o enfraquecimento do vento proporcionou algum arrefecimento noturno, com uma mínima de 8,7ºC.

O dia acordou com céu limpo, no entanto já está muito nublado. 
Vento fraco a moderado de N.
Uns frescos 12,6ºC actuais


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2022 às 19:12)

Boa noite 

*Ontem *o dia apresentou-se com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros dispersos, mudando de padrão a partir da tarde. 
Só choveu de forma decente na passagem da frente e ainda assim foi muito pouco, *0,9 mm *
O vento soprou em geral fraco de NW, temporariamente moderado de W a meio da tarde. 

Extremos: *8,0ºC / 15,8ºC / 0,9 mm *

*Hoje *o tempo esteve soalheiro e sem chuva, embora ainda com muita nebulosidade, especialmente durante a tarde. 
Sensação por vezes fria devido ao vento, que soprou fraco de NW. 

Extremos: *10,5ºC **/ **14,9ºC *

Pelos vistos, a torneira vai-se fechar novamente... Enfim  Veremos como correm os próximos tempos 

T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2022 às 19:13)

Final de tarde limpo, frio a voltar finalmente. Vamos a ver se chego a 1ºC nos próximos tempos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2022 às 20:01)

GSM2046 disse:


> Chove bem em Sintra.



Esta mensagem fica melhor neste tópico, não é um Aviso ou Alerta oficial.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2022 às 12:11)

Bom dia a todos,

Ontem a nebulosidade predominou até final da tarde, com algum vento de norte, por isso a máxima não foi além dos 13,2ºC.

Durante a madrugada, foi surgindo novamente nebulosidade e o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade ao início da manhã. Já foi registada uma rajada de 51,5 km/h!
Entretanto, o vento já rodou para NE e vai soprando moderado.
Mínima de 9,9ºC.

*13,2ºC* actuais
Bonito dia de sol


----------



## Aine (7 Jan 2022 às 12:20)

Hoje temos um dia de sol, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2022 às 18:45)

Boa noite,

Amanhã, a situação marítima em Nazare deve ser seguida, muito provavelmente para ser vista.
Tenha um bom fim de semana.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2022 às 19:00)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Amanhã, a situação marítima em Nazare deve ser seguida, muito provavelmente para ser vista.
> Tenha um bom fim de semana.



Boas Toby ,

Sim vai estar realmente muito bom. Os ingredientes estão todos presentes:
Período elevado da ondulação.
Tamanho da ondulação.
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2022 às 19:17)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi mais um dia soalheiro, a manhã foi bem fresca devido ao vento moderado, que acalmou por volta da hora de almoço.
O por do sol, continua a marcar os fins de tarde, bem como as cores alaranjadas que ficam no horizonte, até mais das 18 horas, ás vezes até nos faz esquecer que estamos em pleno inverno.


Já faz hoje 8 anos, que me juntei a esta "casa".


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2022 às 03:43)

Boa madrugada,
Após quase três anos a debitar dados, a estação deixou de transmitir dados no começo do dia 6. Já estava com alguns erros, sobretudo na medição da temperatura, mas entretanto deixaram de aparecer os dados. Fui obrigado a substituir a própria caixa de baterias, que já se encontrava em mau estado, bem como dar um jeitinho aos instrumentos de medição. Entretanto já voltou a funcionar, de novo... 

Nos últimos dois dias, não houve propriamente nada para relatar. O céu esteve pouco nublado a limpo e o tempo tem sido característico de bloqueios de inverno, com dias amenos e noites frescas - totalmente normal para o mês em questão! Esta tem sido, para já, a noite mais fresca do inverno: sigo com 6,1ºC e a temperatura a descer de forma constante devido à inexistência de vento.  
Chuva, essa parece que não quer nada comigo este ano!


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2022 às 07:48)




----------



## Pisfip (8 Jan 2022 às 08:52)

Bom dia, com geada moderada nos campos (até que enfim)! 
Miníma muito próxima dos 0 graus. Estão 1.4 neste momento.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Por aqui na zona geada generalizada. 
Temperaturas no eixo Azeitão/Palmela *+2ºC* e os *+3ºC.*


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2022 às 10:27)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui na zona geada generalizada.
> *Temperaturas* no eixo Azeitão/Palmela *+2ºC* e os *+3ºC.*


Referia-me às temperaturas mínimas em zona urbana, neste caso, na estrada N379.
Curioso sobre esta geada aqui em Cabanas, é que algures de madrugada antes da superfícies atingirem o ponto de congelação, soprou algum vento, o que levou que o orvalho que se acumulava nos carros, se tivesse "esticado" e a geada mais parecia chuva congelada.
Infelizmente não tive tempo de tirar fotos, estava um bocadinho em cima da hora, mas ainda tive de dar uns regadores no carro.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2022 às 11:54)

minima de *-0.9ºC*, alguma geada


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2022 às 13:14)

Boas!
A estação de Parral, Sesimbra a competir com as estações do interior norte ao registar *-2,4°C*. Que potência!
Seiça foi aos *-2,9°C*.


----------



## LMMS (8 Jan 2022 às 16:44)

Aqui na Parede neste Outono/Inverno ainda não houve mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2022 às 16:50)

Mínima de *1,5ºC*. A mais baixa deste Inverno até agora.


----------



## LMMS (8 Jan 2022 às 16:55)

LMMS disse:


> Aqui na Parede neste Outono/Inverno ainda não houve mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC!


Afinal parece que uma estação na Parede registou hoje minima de 9.5ºC, mas uma outra bem perto de Carcavelos registou hoje 8.7ºC


----------



## RStorm (8 Jan 2022 às 18:12)

Boa noite 

Esta manhã foi bem gelada, finalmente digna de inverno  Alguma geada local fraca e bancos de nevoeiro, a temperatura desceu até aos *4,4ºC *
De resto, continua o tempo soalheiro e pouco nublado. O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo de N. 

Ontem:* 9,3ºC **/ **15,2ºC *
Hoje: *4,4ºC **/ **14,3ºC *

T. Atual: *11,7ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2022 às 18:22)

Agora por aqui sigo só com *+9,3ºC*.
Até às 20/21h é sempre a descer, depois disso, e isto é a dinâmica aqui de Cabanas, a temperatura estabiliza e até sobe cerca de *+1ºC* e só lá para as *00h ou 01h* é que a temperatura volta a descer devagar, devagarinho.

Entretanto panorama por esta zona junto à Serra da Arrábida é o seguinte:







Destaque para a estação do Parral (Serra da Arrábida) que já vai nos *+4,6ºC!*


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2022 às 19:50)

Subida de temperatura aqui na zona, agora com *+8,8ºC* fui aos *+8,4ºC*.
A estação do Parral, foi aos *+2,6ºC* agora com *+3,6ºC.*


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2022 às 20:03)

Mínima foi de *1,7ºC* aqui no alto concelho de Alenquer. Hoje de manhã havia alguma (pouca) geada nos campos.
Este Inverno esta a ser desastroso em numero de horas de frio...nunca vi nada assim, acreditem! Vai ser muito mau para a produção de maça e pêra da região Oeste. 
Amanhã vou até ao Montejunto de manhã ver se se formou alguma geada lá em cima. (algo muito raro desde há uns 15 anos pra cá).


----------



## Tufao André (9 Jan 2022 às 00:57)

Mínima mais baixa deste inverno por aqui, com *5,4°C! *

O dia foi de sol, vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas. Máxima agradável de 15,6°C.

Assim que o sol se pôs, o arrefecimento foi rápido e a esta hora já estão 7,9°C! 
Muita humidade e vento fraco/nulo de NW


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2022 às 01:24)

Boa tarde, 
O dia de ontem foi, sem dúvida alguma, o mais frio deste inverno até ao momento - aliás, não só o mais frio do inverno, como também o mais frio desde 18 de janeiro do ano passado (356 dias)! Como também é costume nestas situações anticiclónicas, os dias são quentes mas mal se põe o sol e arrefece bem. Como os dias são curtos e a radiação solar fraca, o pouco calor acumulado de dia dissipa-se muito rapidamente pela ausência de nebulosidade!  

Fica aqui o registo do dia de ontem:
Máx: 15,8ºC
Mín: 4,8ºC

Esta noite segue bem mais fria que a anterior. Estão, neste momento, 6,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2022 às 02:30)

atual *0ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2022 às 03:45)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com 9.7ºC, e uma leve aragem a estragar a inversão.

A estação do Parral - Arrábida já registou -1.2ºC, entretanto segue positiva, a escassas décimas acima de 0ºC (0.6ºC).


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2022 às 13:36)

minima de *-0.3ºC*, deve ter entrado as nuvens e assim não deixou descer mais


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2022 às 13:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Toby ,
> 
> Sim vai estar realmente muito bom. Os ingredientes estão todos presentes:
> Período elevado da ondulação.
> ...



https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/le...istas-resgatados-apos-acidentes-14473538.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2022 às 17:58)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, nem sequer se viu um raio de sol.
As geadas já voltaram, ontem num vale em local sombrio, ainda era bem visível a sua presença, por volta das 11:30.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2022 às 19:23)

Mínima não baixou dos 2,2ºC com a entrada de nebulosidade.

Pressão atmosférica a atingir os máximos de costume de Janeiro, 1032+ hPa ontem. GFS não parece promissor quanto a um enfraquecimento do AA infelizmente. O núcleo deverá ir para o Reino Unido nos próximos dias, o que poderia dar uma abertura a sul e no litoral, mas precipitação parece ficar toda no mar.


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2022 às 19:43)

Boa noite 

Dia cinzento e com céu muito nublado. 
Senti uns leves borrifos a meio da tarde, mas infelizmente disso não passou 
O vento soprou muito fraco de NW, especialmente durante a tarde. 

A madrugada voltou a ser de inversão, mas foi interrompida a meio devido à chegada da nebulosidade. 
A mínima acabou por ficar-se nos *5,4ºC* pelas 3h30. Quando acordei pelas 7h já a temperatura ia bem alta nos *11ºC*. 

Extremos: *5,4ºC **/ **15,3ºC *

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2022 às 02:15)

Boa noite, 
O dia que acabou há pouco foi acompanhado de céu nublado. Devido à chegada da nebulosidade de madrugada e ao aumento do vento, a temperatura mínima deu-se logo após a meia-noite. 
Ainda borrifou alguma coisa, mas não acumulou nada. Cabe ressalvar que os 0,5 mm que a estação acumulou são o resultado de manutenções que fiz hoje, não têm nada a ver com a chuva que possa ter caído! 

Dados de ontem
Máx: 15,2ºC
Mín: 6,2ºC 

Agora estão 12,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2022 às 23:35)

Em Caneças está bastante vento!
Vento médio de 33km/h nos últimos 10min.
Rajada de 53km/h.
Temperatura estagnada nos 9,8C.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jan 2022 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Dia de sol, alguma nebulosidade alta e nevoeiro para o lado de Lisboa.
Mínima de *9,5°C.*
Vento fraco de NE.
Temperatura a subir, com 13,7°C actuais.

Ontem, persistiu a nebulosidade todo o dia e nem se viu o sol! Por isso, a máxima ficou aquém do previsto: 14,0°C.

Os próximos dias prometem trazer o frio mais a sério!


----------



## Aine (11 Jan 2022 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

por esta hora, dia bastante agadével. Céu práticamente limpo, sem vento.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2022 às 16:22)

achei esta foto interessado postado pela Câmara de Coruche de hoje com nevoeiro, só no vale do Sorraia, basicamente na zona da vila junto ao Rio e depois o vale sorraia coberto


----------



## RStorm (11 Jan 2022 às 19:17)

Boa noite 

*Ontem* foi mais um dia cinzento e nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com abertas durante a manhã. 
O vento soprou em geral fraco de N. 

Extremos: *10,5ºC / 15,5ºC *

*Hoje* o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado, dissipando-se totalmente no final da manhã e dando lugar a uma tarde bastante agradável com nuvens altas. 
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de NE. 

Extremos: *8,0ºC **/ **16,6ºC *

T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2022 às 20:47)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi nublado, com algumas abertas e pouco vento - influência ainda da depressão que atingiu regiões mais a norte. Ao final da tarde o céu limpou e a temperatura caiu de forma abrupta, até que se começou a formar neblina. A manhã de hoje foi enevoada e acompanhada de um vento bem gelado, mas a tarde teve uma temperatura bem agradável e primaveril. Mal se pôs o sol, veio logo o congelador (só falta a cerveja e o amado, como dizia o Toy e muito bem  )... agora nos próximos dias, durante a noite, vamos ter um tempo bem fresquinho, e estou já à espera de ver umas geadas à maneira.  

Dados da estação:

Ontem
Máx: 15,4ºC
Mín: 8,4ºC

Hoje 
Máx: 18,0ºC
Mín: 6,9ºC

Agora já estão 10,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## dvieira (12 Jan 2022 às 13:48)

Neste momento 12,6 °C e 46 % HR. A mínima foi de 4,3 ° C.


----------



## Aine (12 Jan 2022 às 14:31)

Mais um dia de céu azul, sem vento e temperatura agradável.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jan 2022 às 18:27)

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NE e ligeira descida da temperatura.
Mínima de 9,2ºC e máxima de 15,9ºC.

14,5ºC actuais.
Vento fraco de E


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2022 às 18:32)

Por cá o dia foi de céu limpo, e bem agradável por sinal, até nos faz esquecer que estamos ainda no inicio de Janeiro.
Já é visível amendoeiras em floração.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jan 2022 às 12:01)

Bom dia!

Hoje sim, uma noite um bocado mais fria e dentro do normal para Janeiro. Mínima registada de *6,8ºC!*
Vento fraco de ENE, por vezes sopra uma brisa algo gelada...

Ainda estão *10,4ºC* a esta hora. Nem o sol aquece grande coisa! 
A próxima noite promete ser ainda um pouco mais fria..


----------



## fhff (13 Jan 2022 às 14:23)

Muito frio de manhã. Forte inversão nas zonas baixas. Ao longo do Sizandro esteve sempre a 4°C. Na minha zona estava assim:


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2022 às 20:54)

Boa noite 

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros e límpidos. 
Apesar dos dias serem agradáveis, as mínimas tem estado a descer e nota-se bem o arrefecimento noturno. 
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante E/NE. 

Tem ocorrido geada fraca nos campos aqui nos arredores. Quando passo por lá pelas 10h, ainda são visíveis alguns vestígios nas sombras 

Ontem: *6,9ºC / 17,5ºC *
Hoje: *4,1ºC **/ **15,3ºC *

T. Atual: *10,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2022 às 21:57)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui ainda não vi geada, mas as temperaturas de manhã têm tido uma sensação térmica gelada por causa do vento de leste. De facto, tem sido o vento o responsável por temperaturas mínimas mais baixas, caso contrário seriam bem mais baixas.  

O céu tem estado limpo, sem qualquer vestígio de nuvens no céu. 

Ficam aqui os registos dos últimos dois dias:

Ontem, dia 12
Máx: 17,3ºC
Mín: 8,4ºC

Hoje, dia 13
Máx: 18,9ºC
Mín: 6,4ºC

Agora estão 9,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jan 2022 às 22:20)

Foi um dia muito bonito de sol, com vento fraco de ENE e mais frio do que os dias anteriores. A temperatura máxima não ultrapassou os 14,0°C!

Com o cair da noite, o arrefecimento vai-se notando gradualmente e já estão *10,4°C.*


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jan 2022 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Como previsto, foi uma noite mais fria que a anterior, em que se registaram por aqui *5,2ºC*! 
Por vezes sopra uma brisa de leste gelada e ainda estão 7,7ºC...

Vão aparecendo umas nuvens altas a tapar o sol.


----------



## Aine (14 Jan 2022 às 11:00)

Bom dia, mais um dia de sol, com algumas nuvens e hoje nota-se que está bem mais frio.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2022 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

Em Caneças a mínima foi de 5,1ºC.

Havia alguma geada fraca no Sr. Roubado em Odivelas. A primeira deste inverno.


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2022 às 14:10)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Em Caneças a mínima foi de 5,1ºC.
> 
> Havia alguma geada fraca no Sr. Roubado em Odivelas. A primeira deste inverno.


Bom dia,

Mínima de 6.4°C, realmente quando passei junto à entrada do IC16 o carro marcava 3,5°C aquela zona do pinhal da Paiã é tramada... A zona da Serra da Silveira/Belas também é de grandes minimas. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2022 às 17:33)

tarde mais nublada hoje, tristeza de tempos este.... nem chuva nem frio


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2022 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde 

A mínima voltou a ser baixa, mas não me apercebi de qualquer geada, mesmo tendo eu saído pelas 8h. Presumo que o motivo tenha sido o vento, que soprou fraco de leste durante toda a noite. 

O céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade desde o final da manhã. Para amanhã há possibilidade de aguaceiros, veremos o que nos espera 

Extremos: *3,8ºC / 15,2ºC *

T. Atual: *13,5ºC*
HR: 51% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2022 às 18:01)

Mínima de 4,2ºC por aqui. 

Colares deve ter descido aos 2ºC mas continua das estações mais quentes durante o dia de toda a rede IPMA: 17ºC hoje. A competir com Aljezur.


----------



## LMMS (14 Jan 2022 às 19:09)

Esta madrugada que vem está prevista que venha a ser a mais fria deste inverno em muitas zonas perto de Lisboa com temperaturas abaixo de zero.
Algumas zonas entre Santo Estevão, Coruche e Branca até Ponte de Sor pode chegar aos -3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2022 às 21:47)

LMMS disse:


> Esta madrugada que vem está prevista que venha a ser a mais fria deste inverno em muitas zonas perto de Lisboa com temperaturas abaixo de zero.
> Algumas zonas entre Santo Estevão, Coruche e Branca até Ponte de Sor pode chegar aos -3ºC.
> 
> Ver anexo 914




não acredito nisso nem um pouco, tou com 10ºC a esta hora, para ter isso já tinha ter metade disto pelo menos a esta hora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2022 às 10:44)

LMMS disse:


> Esta madrugada que vem está prevista que venha a ser a mais fria deste inverno em muitas zonas perto de Lisboa com temperaturas abaixo de zero.
> Algumas zonas entre Santo Estevão, Coruche e Branca até Ponte de Sor pode chegar aos -3ºC.
> 
> Ver anexo 914


Bom dia,
Essas previsões não se concretizaram porque entretanto entrou nebulosidade vinda de oeste. Supostamente há a probabilidade de aguaceiros hoje por aqui, mas até ao momento apenas caíram uns borrifos.  
Ontem foi um dia que começou limpo mas depois foi aparecendo alguma nebulosidade elevada, tendo o céu ficado muito nublado depois das sete da tarde. Ainda assim, a temperatura não foi muito agradável: a mínima por aqui foi de 6,9ºC com lestada, o que dá uma sensação térmica bastante baixa. 

Dados de ontem, dia 14
Máx: 15,7ºC
Mín: 5,3ºC

Entretanto estão 10,3ºC e céu nublado, com vento fraco de sudeste.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2022 às 11:36)

Bom dia!
8,6C em Caneças, vento fraco a moderado de SE e pingos. 

Vai pingando, sem acumulação.


----------



## LMMS (15 Jan 2022 às 14:19)

david 6 disse:


> não acredito nisso nem um pouco, tou com 10ºC a esta hora, para ter isso já tinha ter metade disto pelo menos a esta hora


Essa Previsão falhou por completo, não chegou nem aos 1ºC na área prevista!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2022 às 16:25)

uns pingos por aqui


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2022 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Ontem a temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos 13,0°C, tendo sido um dia relativamente frio e desagradável com alguma brisa de leste. 

Esta madrugada foi menos fria com a entrada de nebulosidade e registaram-se *6,5°C*.
Já caíram alguns pingos, mas sem acumulação. 

A máxima já foi atingida, ficando-se nos 13,2°C. 
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SE.
13,0°C actuais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2022 às 19:31)

Mínima de 4,2ºC, o esperado.

O afastamento do AA lá deu alguns pingos e nebulosidade. Pena a cut-off não ter força para se aproximar mais de PT.


----------



## Geopower (16 Jan 2022 às 11:52)

Bom dia. em Lisboa início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Depois das 10.00h céu tornou-se encoberto e com nevoeiro que se mantém. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2022 às 12:30)

minima de *-0.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2022 às 12:55)

Por aqui também baixou: *2,7ºC*

Com 5ºC previstos para Lisboa durante a semana toda, aqui deve chegar perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jan 2022 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

O dia acordou com mais um dia de sol, vento fraco e uma temperatura mínima de *6,5ºC. *Muita humidade e neblina nas zonas mais baixas.
A tarde segue agradável com *13,8ºC* e actual máxima! 
Vento fraco de NE.

Amanhã espera-se que o dia seja mais frio e vamos lá ver se vejo a 1ª geada deste inverno... Tudo depende do vento!


----------



## cactus (17 Jan 2022 às 20:27)

Aqui marcava 4ºC quando saí ás 6H da manha acredito que a minima  se tenha ficado pelos 3ºC .


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2022 às 22:04)

22h UTC Belas Valley: 4,9ºC


----------



## Tufao André (17 Jan 2022 às 23:40)

Por aqui vai descendo a bom ritmo também! A esta hora já *7,9°C * 

Condições perfeitas para inversão: vento nulo, HR elevada e céu totalmente limpo.
Caso se mantenha assim, penso que amanhã de manhã irei ver a primeira geada da época!


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2022 às 23:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 22h UTC Belas Valley: 4,9ºC


Zona bastante interessante, por volta das 19h Belas-Serra da Silveira sempre nos 7°C

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2022 às 06:58)

Bom dia,









# 5 km - # 130m elevação


----------



## Geopower (18 Jan 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com céu limpo. Vento fraco de Leste.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2022 às 12:16)

Bom dia,

A inversão acabou por ser estragada pelo vento durante a madrugada, por isso a mínima não foi tão baixa quanto seria previsto e ficou-se pelos *5,7°C.*

Tem soprado uma brisa de ENE algo desagradável! Ainda estão 10,0°C a esta hora


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2022 às 12:58)

minima de *-1.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2022 às 13:04)

Bom dia!
A estação do Parral, Sesimbra registou uma mínima de* -3,4°C*.  Seiça foi igualmente aos* -3,4°C*.
Por aqui nunca baixou dos *7,1°C, *mas acredito que no vale do Jamor deva ter ido abaixo dos 3°C. A ver se amanhã arranjo coragem para me levantar da cama para fazer uns registos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2022 às 15:03)

Mínima de *2ºC*, alguma brisa durante a noite. 

Sol e mais sol.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jan 2022 às 16:30)

Boa Tarde 

O *fim de semana* apresentou-se com alguma nebulosidade e neblina. 
No sábado apenas caíram uns pingos, mas também não estava revisto mais do que isso 
O vento predominou do quadrante leste e com intensidade fraca. 

Sábado: *5,2ºC / 15,0ºC *
Domingo: *6,6ºC **/ **15,3ºC *

*Ontem e hoje* foram dias soalheiros e bem mais límpidos. 
Não tenho andado muito atento às geadas, mas creio que não tenha havido grande coisa, se é que haja, pois o vento tem marcado presença constante. 

Ontem: *4,1ºC / 14,6ºC *
Hoje: *3,0ºC **/ **14,4ºC *(atual) 

Chuvinha é que está muito complicado  Ontem vi-me obrigado a ter de regar as árvores e a terra parecia pedra 

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2022 às 20:17)

Boa noite,
Nos últimos dias não tenho participado no fórum porque também não há nada para contar, tirando a típica sina do tempo anticiclónico no inverno: manhãs frias, tardes primaveris e muito sol. E não, não choveu nada no sábado, tirando alguns borrifos que mal se sentiam e quase não chegavam ao solo. Chuva nos próximos tempos nem vê-la!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Sábado, dia 15
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 6,9°C

Anteontem, dia 16
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 7,2°C

Ontem, dia 17
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 7,9°C

Hoje, dia 18
Máx: 14,8°C
Mín: 6,2°C 

Agora estão 10,6°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2022 às 20:51)

Mínima aqui por Alenquer foi de 3ºC , com geada muito ligeira nos campos.

que Janeiro chato...nem mínimas interessantes este ano apara animar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2022 às 23:09)

23h UTC Belas Valley: 3,5ºC.

Por Belas Clube de Campo: 10ºC 

Meteoloucos, tudo a medir temperatura nos vales amanhã!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2022 às 00:31)

Boa noite.
Seiça já nos *-2,2°C*. 
Parral, Sesimbra próximo dos negativos, com *0,1°C*.


----------



## LMMS (19 Jan 2022 às 00:40)

O Meu computador diz agora que estão 6ºC na Parede, mas a rede mais perto cá de casa diz que estão 12ºC.

Isto anda tudo trocado!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2022 às 00:42)

A máxima foi de 13,9°C, vento fraco e bastante sol durante o dia.

Vai descendo a bom ritmo por aqui, o carro há instantes marcava apenas *6°C*!
Vento nulo e bastante humidade por cima dos carros..

E apesar das estações mais próximas ainda marcarem 8/9°C, a inversão nesta zona baixa da Amadora está a prometer! 
Vamos lá ver se é hoje que vejo gelo/geada às 8h30...


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2022 às 00:43)

Boa noite,

Dias sem muita história sucedem-se, a única nota relevante foi a diminuição da temperatura, sobretudo a mínima. Durante o dia, entre o final da manhã e meio da tarde, está razoavelmente agradável devido ao vento ser fraco.

Extremos: *15.0ºC* / *4.4ºC*

Sigo com céu limpo, 7.8ºC, vento fraco. A ver vamos até onde desce....

A estação do Parral (Sesimbra) obteve uma mínima bem jeitosa na madrugada passada, *-3.4ºC*, fez frente a alguns "congeladores de renome nacional" em noites de inversão.


----------



## LMMS (19 Jan 2022 às 01:25)

A prova dos 9, o meu velhinho medidor digital offline marca 10.4°C às 1:15. Praticamente sem vento.


----------



## cactus (19 Jan 2022 às 01:42)

Hoje pelas 6H tinha de minima 2ºC , poderá ter descida mais alguma coisa, vi ainda alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados da cidade , até ao trabalho ainda apanhei -1ºC na aldeia grande e muita geada já formada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2022 às 03:00)

*-0.9ºC* atual


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2022 às 10:12)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e com alguma geada aqui pela Azambuja.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2022 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *4.4ºC* (o mesmo valor da madrugada anterior).
Sigo com 11.0ºC, vento fraco do quadrante leste, e um sol radioso.

A estação do Parral (Sesimbra) registou uma mínima de *-2.5ºC*. Apenas por volta das 9h a temperatura entrou em terreno positivo.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2022 às 11:54)

Bom dia!

Noite mais fria da temporada até agora, com uma mínima de *4,1°C*! 
Finalmente vi alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados e sombrios  
Uma bela camada de geada visível da minha casa na zona da estação de metro da Amadora Este, onde a temperatura deve ter sido na ordem dos 1/2°C... É mesmo pena não existir lá nenhuma estação, caso contrário os registos deviam ser excelentes! 

Neste momento estão 11,0°C, vento fraco de ENE e muito sol.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2022 às 12:13)

minima de *-3.1ºC*


----------



## Aine (19 Jan 2022 às 12:51)

Noite e manhã fria...  

Agora ao sol está agradável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2022 às 12:53)

Mínima de *0,7ºC*, mais baixa do ano. Junto ao rio deve ter ido aos negativos.

Mais sol!


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2022 às 13:22)

geada de hoje


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2022 às 13:54)

Em Caneças, onde moro, a noite foi amena e com uma brisa de ar seco.
A humidade relativa não foi além dos 72,9% e a temperatura mínima ficou-se nos 7,7ºC.

Em Odivelas, alguma geada desde a Paiã ao Sr. Roubado, mas nada de especial.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jan 2022 às 20:15)

Alguma geada e mínima de 1ºC aqui no Concelho de Alenquer...muito aquém de outros anos.

Tive para ir ao Montejunto ver se havia gelo ou geada formado, mas achei que ia perder tempo. Talvez no fim de semana...
Há muitos anos que a geada deixou de ser consistente aqui no Montejunto, quase sempre está menos frio lá em cima do que no Vale de Olhalvo. Talvez a maior prova das alterações climáticas a nível local.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2022 às 21:35)

Estas previsões para Lisboa, roda o disco e toca o mesmo. É que nem os valores mudam...

Vamos a caminho de uma anomalia na mínima das boas. 

Por aqui já vai quase nos 2ºC, amanhã promete


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2022 às 21:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais sol!


Por falar nisso, no Litoral Oeste acho que nem no verão há tantos dias de sol como tem havido este mês até ao momento e pelas previsões não deve ser muito diferente até ao fim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2022 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Por falar nisso, no Litoral Oeste acho que nem no verão há tantos dias de sol como tem havido este mês até ao momento e pelas previsões não deve ser muito diferente até ao fim.


Sem dúvida nenhuma. O Inverno pelo oeste _é mais Verão_ que o próprio Verão, nestes dias.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite,

Extremos do dia: *16.4ºC* / *4.4ºC*

Sigo com  6.7ºC e vento nulo.

A estação do Parral (Sesimbra) esteve a beirar os -3ºC, segue agora com *-2.4ºC*. Incrível!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2022 às 03:03)

atual *-1.3ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2022 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Apesar de algumas oscilações na temperatura durante a madrugada devido ao vento, registou-se mais uma boa mínima por cá: *3,2°C*! 
Bela camada de geada nos locais habituais 

Estão 7,3°C neste momento e vai soprando um vento de ENE fraco a moderado! Sensação térmica bem desagradável...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2022 às 12:03)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã com geada aqui pela Azambuja, registei 2.1ºC no meu sensor ao nível do 3º andar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2022 às 12:06)

Bom dia.

Fui surpreendido, pelas 7h e pouco, com o meu sensor auriol a berrar quando atingiu os 3ºC, pois tinha o alarme de gelo ligado. Bastante ensonado, ainda levei algum tempo para perceber de onde vinha aquele barulho, pensei eu que tinha algum despertador ligado para aquela hora, mas não encontrava nada, mas depois apercebi-me do que era 

Primeira vez este inverno que registo temperatura abaixo dos 3ºC, a mínima ficou nos *2,9ºC*. E o alarme ficou desativado


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2022 às 13:09)

minima de *-3.3ºC, *segundo dia consecutivo na casa dos -3 e quarto dia nos negativos


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2022 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde 

Hoje sim, geada nos campos como deve ser e camada de gelo nalguns carros  A temperatura desceu até aos *3,0ºC*. 
Ontem a temperatura desceu ainda mais e o panorama de certeza que foi igual, mas como saí ainda de noite apenas consegui avistar alguns vestígios de geada nos jardins junto ao limite extremo da cidade. 

De resto, céu limpo e brisa de leste com sol agradável, com acentuado arrefecimento assim que este se põe. Esta tarde lá vou ter de regar a horta 

Ontem: *2,6ºC / 15,2ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *3,0ºC *

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 53%
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2022 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,
Os dias seguem-se e continua o anticiclone e a grande diferença de temperaturas entre o dia e a noite, no entanto as temperaturas mínimas desceram mais um pouco nestes últimos dias. 

Dados de ontem, quarta-feira:
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 4,8°C

Hoje a mínima foi de 4,0°C na estação meteorológica, que está no telhado da casa. Ao nível do solo a temperatura foi menor, tanto que às seis da manhã estava uma camada fina de geada em cima dos carros e alguns vestígios de gelo na encosta da vala.  
Agora estão 16,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2022 às 17:18)

Mínima de *-0,3ºC*.

Colares foi igualmente aos negativos.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2022 às 18:15)

foto da Câmara de Coruche da geada de hoje


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2022 às 21:14)

Tive de mínima em Caneças 8,1C. 
Mas logo abaixo a temperatura descia substancialmente.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jan 2022 às 21:24)

Mínima foi de -1ºC Aqui no Alto Concelho de Alenquer, com geada a estender-se dos campos até à estrada onde havia carros cobertos de geada. Foi a primeira vez esta época com geada consistente.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jan 2022 às 22:31)

Esta noite desceu aos negativos na estação do IPMA, não tenho 100% de certeza se é a primeira vez este inverno, mas se não for anda lá perto


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2022 às 23:22)

É este o estado vegetativo aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Tirem as vossas conclusões sobre a (a)normalidade da situação. 

Floração iniciou-se há uma semana, já despontam as primeiras folhas. Normal em invernos "anormais", mas cada vez mais comuns

















Lagarta do Pinheiro começou a sair dos ninhos: parece precoce mas ocorre desde Janeiro em invernos secos e soalheiros, como este, cada vez mais frequentes.













O Escaravelho da palmeiras chegou até estas palmeiras isoladas e a destruição já é irreversível: aqui na zona ainda nunca tinha havido um ataque.
Note-se que são duas espécies "importadas", quer a vegetal quer a animal, desde há muitos anos.









Ninho gigante de Vespa asiática (Vespa velutina), pendurado em árvore a mais de 10 metros do solo, com centenas de novas posturas: julgo que isto só devia ocorrer a partir de Fevereiro. O ninho está aberto na parte inferior, o que não é natural, já terá sido alvo de tentativas de o derrubar. Mais uma espécie importada.









Os formigueiros têm estado atarefados. A erva desponta mas cresce devagar.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jan 2022 às 01:42)

Boa noite,

A madrugada/início da manhã foram os mais frios deste evento e com direito a alguma geada nos campos fora do perímetro urbano.
A temperatura mínima, *3.3ºC*, foi registada quase às 8 da manhã aquando do nascer do sol.

Ao contrário dos dias anteriores notou-se claramente que a temperatura levou mais tempo a subir durante a manhã, mas o ritmo de subida aumentou nas horas centrais do dia o suficiente para nos proporcionar uma tarde mais ou menos agradável, para isso também tem contribuído o pouco vento que se tem feito sentir. A máxima foi de *15.8ºC*.

É bastante perceptível o aumento da duração do dia, às 18:00 é dia claro. Num pulo estamos na Primavera, a natureza fá-la antecipar-se, a avaliar por esses registos fotográficos, @StormRic, não é uma situação inédita, mas está a tornar-se mais frequente, como bem referiste. Fica a reflexão...

Sigo com 7.9ºC, vento nulo.


No Parral - Sesimbra passamos da arca frigorífica ao forno em meia dúzia de horas *18.3ºC* / *-3.9ºC*






Actuais -1.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2022 às 03:04)

atual *-0.3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2022 às 10:40)

Boas!

Hoje vim até ao meu posto de Coruche, quando saí da Azambuja o carro marcava 3ºC, quando cheguei à Zona Industrial de Monta da Barca, aqui em Coruche marcava 0,5ºC, pelo caminho chegou a marcar -1,5ºC na zona de Glória do Ribatejo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2022 às 12:47)

minima de *-2.3ºC*, mais quentinho hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2022 às 16:26)

Por aqui mais quentinho também, mínima de 1,3ºC.



StormRic disse:


> Ninho gigante de Vespa asiática (Vespa velutina), pendurado em árvore a mais de 10 metros do solo, com centenas de novas posturas: julgo que isto só devia ocorrer a partir de Fevereiro. O ninho está aberto na parte inferior, o que não é natural, já terá sido alvo de tentativas de o derrubar. Mais uma espécie importada.



Belas fotos Storm. Não sei porquê, tenho ideia que deve existir um sistema para a identificação de espécies invasoras? Se calhar tentaram derrubar a colmeia e falharam.


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2022 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> É este o estado vegetativo aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Tirem as vossas conclusões sobre a (a)normalidade da situação.
> 
> Floração iniciou-se há uma semana, já despontam as primeiras folhas. Normal em invernos "anormais", mas cada vez mais comuns
> 
> ...




Fotos incríveis 5 e 11!
Excelente fim de semana


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2022 às 18:42)

Boa noite

A lestada entrou em ação e a mínima acabou por ser bem mais alta, *6,1ºC* 
Não consegui ver se havia geada, mas quase de certeza que não deve ter ocorrido, tendo em conta as condições. 

Ontem: *3,0ºC **/ **16,5ºC *
Hoje: *6,1ºC **/ **15,6ºC *

Hoje ouvi uma conversa entre duas colegas de trabalho, em que falavam que este inverno estava a ser anormal e que sentiam bastante a ausência da chuva há já muito tempo. Fiquei muito surpreendido, pois aquelas duas costumam ser daquelas que estão constantemente a reclamar cada vez que chove, mesmo que fosse só um dia... 
Se até estas pessoas já começam a pensar assim, dá perceber o quanto péssimo as coisas andam 
(Desculpem o off-topic) 

T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2022 às 00:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui mais quentinho também, mínima de 1,3ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> Belas fotos Storm. Não sei porquê, tenho ideia que deve existir um sistema para a identificação de espécies invasoras? Se calhar tentaram derrubar a colmeia e falharam.





Toby disse:


> Fotos incríveis 5 e 11!
> Excelente fim de semana



Obrigado! As fotos foram tiradas aqui no bairro, em locais bem acessíveis, até a do ninho da Lagarta do pinheiro, que estava apenas a 2 metros do solo. Para o ninho da _*Vespa velutina*_ usei a pequena teleobjectiva de uma Canon SX. E é isso mesmo que me pareceu, tentaram derrubar o ninho. Já reportei no site próprio a existência deste ninho, é o que se deve fazer quando se encontra algum indivíduo ou ninho desta espécie mortalmente invasora (mata as abelhas e outros insectos comuns autóctones e preciosos para o ecossistema deste território).

Caso tenham um destes encontros está aqui o que devem fazer, nesta página do ICNF:
*STOPvespa*​Bom fim de semana primaveril!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2022 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 4,9C com vento moderado a noite toda. Bom para secar.
Por agora 5,7C, vento moderado de NE e 68% de humidade relativa.

Como este tempo veio para ficar, o melhor é ir regar o quintal.


----------



## meko60 (22 Jan 2022 às 11:48)

Bom dia.
Madrugada fresca aqui por Almada velha. Mínima de 6,3ºC e agora sigo com 9,1ºC e algum vento de NE.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Jan 2022 às 11:55)

Neste tempo, que teima em não mudar, pouco tem havido para relatar, mesmo em termos de temperatura não tem sido nada de especial, no entanto nestes ultimos dias quer por Lisboa, zona ribeirinha ao inicio da noite tem estado algum frio, quer aqui por casa e arredores a quando do trajecto, zona de Caneças e Montemor, da minha caminhada também ao inicio da noite, ontem notei algum frio não "amplificado" pela quase ausência de vento, mesmo no alto de Montemor, já em noite cerrada,

tive esta noite uma mínima de 6,6º creio qua a mais baixa deste "inverno" e neste momento uns 9.8º e 59% de hr,

e sim, os quintais já precisam de ser regados.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jan 2022 às 13:40)

Boa tarde a todos,

Uma noite fria e mais seca, sem formação de geada devido ao vento e à baixa humidade.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de NE desde a madrugada até agora, dando uma sensação térmica bem baixa! 
Mínima de *4,9°C*

Neste momento, ainda 11,3°C e muito sol.

*Ontem* o dia foi mais quente e agradável: 5,5°C/14,6°C. Vento fraco ou nulo de leste. Também não houve formação de geada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jan 2022 às 17:34)

Mínima de 4ºC.

Mais soleeee.


----------



## cactus (22 Jan 2022 às 17:46)

minima de 2ºC geada em alguns locais mais abrigados


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jan 2022 às 17:51)

A temperatura máxima chegou aos *13,5°C *a meio da tarde, estando já em descida gradual. 
12,7°C actuais.
Veremos até onde desce esta noite...

O vento de NE tem vindo a enfraquecer, a rajada máxima rondou os 35 km/h ao início da tarde.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2022 às 18:32)

Em Glória do Ribatejo o dia foi de céu limpo e vento moderado durante a manhã tornando-se fraco de NE durante a tarde.
Registo do crepúsculo a SW:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2022 às 15:39)

Boa tarde
Céu esbranquiçado pela carga de poeiras do Sahara.
Não há deposição à superfície, excepto fraca deposição seca numa reduzida zona no Alentejo.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Jan 2022 às 01:12)

Boa noite,

O dia foi marcado pelo céu limpo, mais esbranquiçado devido às poeiras e vento moderado de NE, por vezes com rajadas. *46,0 km/h *foi a rajada máxima registada.

As poeiras reduziram a intensidade da radiação solar e a partir do meio da tarde surgiu alguma nebulosidade média/alta de sul, pelo que a temperatura máxima não foi além dos *13,4°C*. A mínima não foi tão baixa, tendo ido aos *6,2°C*.

Para a noite, o vento foi enfraquecendo e a temperatura descendo lentamente. *9,0°C* actuais e *70%* de HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2022 às 02:43)

Boa noite, 
Nos últimos dias, o vento de nordeste tem impedido que as temperaturas noturnas desçam tanto. Ainda assim desceram bem durante as últimas duas madrugadas, devido a uma entrada fria em altitude de nordeste que lá chegou ao Sul do país algo "fraquinha"... Devido ao vento, a sensação térmica diminuiu mas as geadas desapareceram todas! 

Os dias anticiclónicos continuam e parecem não ter fim. Hoje o Algarve deverá levar com os restos da depressão que afetou os últimos dias a Madeira, mas será muito fraco e nada chegará aqui. Por causa dessa depressão isolada, ontem o céu apresentou-se algo estranho devido às poeiras mouras. 

Dados dos últimos dias:

Sexta-feira, dia 21
Máx: 15,5ºC
Mín: 4,5ºC

Anteontem, dia 22
Máx: 15,8ºC
Mín: 5,3ºC

Ontem, dia 23
Máx: 15,2ºC
Mín: 6,4ºC

Agora estão 8,1ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco de nordeste. Este mês segue com um acumulado de apenas 7,1 mm, e tendo em conta que não há perspetivas de chuva até ao fim do mês, diria que este, se não for o mais seco de sempre, certamente estará perto disso!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2022 às 04:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Este mês segue com um acumulado de apenas 7,1 mm, e tendo em conta que não há perspetivas de chuva até ao fim do mês, diria que este, se não for o mais seco de sempre, certamente estará perto disso!


Em Janeiro de 2005, simplesmente não choveu. 0mm.

Em Caneças a noite segue com vento moderado de NE e 7,3C.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Jan 2022 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Mínima mais amena hoje com *6,8°C*.
O vento continua fraco a moderado de NE, criando um desconforto térmico razoável...
Neste momento *8,0°C *e sensação térmica de apenas 4°C! 

Céu limpo (para variar... ), mas com algumas poeiras como ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2022 às 11:21)

Boas!
Epa o ventinho está assim um bocado para o Alaska hoje. Que grizo apanhei ao sair de casa. Às 10h estavam 8°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2022 às 12:27)

Boa tarde.

Notável ontem a quantidade de poeira no ar. Fotos tiradas do VG de Montemor ao final da tarde, local que em tempos frequentava bastante, mas onde já não ia desde julho 2020.




1643026353522 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1643026353504 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1643026353486 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## AndréGM22 (24 Jan 2022 às 14:28)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! As fotos foram tiradas aqui no bairro, em locais bem acessíveis, até a do ninho da Lagarta do pinheiro, que estava apenas a 2 metros do solo. Para o ninho da _*Vespa velutina*_ usei a pequena teleobjectiva de uma Canon SX. E é isso mesmo que me pareceu, tentaram derrubar o ninho. Já reportei no site próprio a existência deste ninho, é o que se deve fazer quando se encontra algum indivíduo ou ninho desta espécie mortalmente invasora (mata as abelhas e outros insectos comuns autóctones e preciosos para o ecossistema deste território).
> 
> Caso tenham um destes encontros está aqui o que devem fazer, nesta página do ICNF:
> *STOPvespa*​Bom fim de semana primaveril!


Também podem ligar diretamente para o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil do vosso concelho, por norma, acaba por funcionar de forma mais expedita uma possível intervenção.

O ninho nesta altura do ano está abandonado, se não estivesse verias muitas vespas e ele também não ficaria neste estado muito tempo, uma vez que conseguem reconstruir o ninho muito rapidamente.

As vespas fundadoras agora estão em hibernação, daqui a 1 mês e pouco deverão começar a aparecer os ninhos primários.


----------



## RStorm (24 Jan 2022 às 19:27)

Boa noite 

Tanto o* fim de semana *como *hoje *apresentaram-se soalheiros e pouco nublados, para variar 
A lestada tem estragado as geadas, mas aumentou a sensação de frio. 
A juntar-se também, temos as poeiras que a depressão nos trouxe desde ontem. Tudo o que não faz falta 

Sábado: *3,4ºC / 15,5ºC *
Domingo: *4,9ºC **/ **14,8ºC*
Hoje: *6,5ºC **/ **14,7ºC *

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (25 Jan 2022 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Ainda relativamente ao dia de ontem, a máxima chegou aos *13,4ºC*. O vento foi enfraquecendo ao longo da tarde e à noite já era fraco/nulo, ficando mais agradável. Também houve um aumento de nebulosidade para a noite, mas só isso.

Hoje o dia acordou limpo e menos frio, com uma mínima de *7,6ºC*. O vento fraco a moderado de E/NE não permitiu maior descida...
*11,3ºC *actuais.
Nota-se uma concentração de poeiras menor no céu.


----------



## Aine (25 Jan 2022 às 12:59)

Hoje pelas 09h00 esta bem frio por aqui, com algum vento.

Agora temperatura mais agradável ao sol...


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2022 às 09:44)

Bom dia. 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE. 
Panorâmica a W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Aine (26 Jan 2022 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

mais um dia de céu limpo e manhã bem fresca


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2022 às 12:08)

Bom dia

A manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado, e bem fresco, devido ao vento moderado que se faz sentir.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2022 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,
Por Leiria, sucedem-se os dias de sol com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu. Qualquer pessoa já dá conta que neste inverno ainda mal choveu e que isto não é normal. Amantes de bom tempo ou não, acho que quem tiver no seu perfeito juízo tem noção de que se isto continuar assim, haverão consequências graves. Prova disso, é aquilo que nos tem sido mostrado no seguimento dos rios e albufeiras.
Vento de leste mais intenso durante a manhã a originar uma sensação mais desagradável. Tudo seco.

A temperatura ronda os 15/16ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2022 às 14:02)

Boas,

14 graus por aqui.

Na semana passada registei 3 negativos nas traseiras do autódromo, com forte geada.
Local incrível que mete muito local de forte inversão no bolso, simplesmente incrível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2022 às 17:29)

Mínima de 3,1ºC 

Mais 10 dias de sol...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2022 às 00:17)

Boas!
O céu está bastante tempestuoso. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
Com este tempo de leste não me admirava se caísse um ou outro aguaceiro nos próximos dias


----------



## A ver se chove (27 Jan 2022 às 07:55)

Pequeno aguaceiro aqui em Santa Iria pelas 7 da manhã. Foi mesmo coisa passageira


----------



## Aine (27 Jan 2022 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

o dia nasceu cinzento, mas neste momento já está práticamente limpo.

Ainda não fui á rua, mas parece-me que é mais uma manhã fresquinha, pelo que senti quando abri as janelas.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jan 2022 às 12:23)

Boa Tarde 

Embora mal se note, a cut-off tem influenciado o tempo nestes últimos dias. As poeiras quase desapareceram, mas começou a haver breves aumentos de nebulosidade.
Hoje passou por aqui uma célula fraca no inicio da manhã, que trouxe alguns pingos dispersos. 
Continua o vento de leste, trazendo por vezes uma sensação fria, especialmente quando o sol se esconde. 

Sem mudanças no horizonte...  Lá tive de voltar a regar a horta, inclusive a fava e a ervilha, coisa que normalmente nunca se costuma regar 

Terça: *5,7ºC / 15,1ºC *
Quarta: *5,9ºC **/ **15,0ºC *
Mínima de hoje: *9,2ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2022 às 00:30)

Boa noite, 
Hoje de manhã ainda caíram uns borrifos, mas não passou disso (como estava previsto). Continua o tempo seco sem fim à vista - por vezes aparecem algumas miragens nos modelos, mas na saída seguinte desparecem quase que na totalidade. Nestes dias uma depressão isolada afetou o tempo, trazendo algum vento, algumas nuvens e impedindo a inversão térmica (em suma, o tempo ficou ainda mais lamacento)! 
Estou a ficar bem preocupado com isto, já que em novembro de 2017 houve cortes no fornecimento de água devido aos níveis baixos dos aquíferos, e este ano parece que a coisa vai pelo mesmo caminho! Não quero estar novamente uma semana e meia a tomar banho de água fria, por favor, São Pedro!!!   

Dados dos últimos dias:

Segunda, dia 24
Máx: 14,6ºC
Mín: 7,1ºC

Terça, dia 25
Máx: 15,0ºC
Mín: 7,4ºC

Anteontem, dia 26
Máx: 14,4ºC
Mín: 7,1ºC

Ontem, dia 27
Máx: 18,0ºC
Mín: 9,9ºC

Agora estão 10,2ºC e céu pouco nublado, com vento de leste.


----------



## Aine (28 Jan 2022 às 13:47)

Mais um dia agradével por aqui...


----------



## fernandinand (29 Jan 2022 às 08:51)

Valores alarmantes de humidade nestes últimos dias...já não me lembro de acordar de madrugada (~6h) e sentir o ar tão seco em pleno Janeiro!...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2022 às 10:04)

Bom dia. Céu já meio sujo graças à vinda das poeiras. Se não soubesse em que estação andamos já díria que iam estar uns bons 35 graus...

De facto humidade a diminuir, nota-se pelo aquecimento da casa e também pela diminuição das minhas alergias.

Edit: Efeito de vale a dar-lhe no calor aqui em Belas. Colares já nos 17ºC, rumo aos 20?


----------



## rmsg (29 Jan 2022 às 16:45)

O valor mínimo da humidade foi hoje de 18%! Absolutamente incrível para o mês de Janeiro.


----------



## LMMS (29 Jan 2022 às 16:58)

rmsg disse:


> O valor mínimo da humidade hoje foi de 18%! Absolutamente incrível para o mês de Janeiro.


Na zona do incendio em Montesinho chegou aos 16%.
A estação IPMA de Bragança registou 10% às 16h00. 
Não sendo alarmista, mas penso ser melhor, por precaução quem puder armazenar água em casa, se for de bicas que estão sempre a desperdiçar água melhor.
Ainda esta semana fui às bicas em Sintra encher uns garrafões de água, e bem boa por sinal.


----------



## RStorm (29 Jan 2022 às 18:17)

Boa noite 

Manhãs geladas e tardes bastante agradáveis. 
Vento fraco de leste, baixa humidade e poeiras a chegar de sul. 
Basicamente estamos na primavera. Só gostava de saber por onde andou o inverno, pois não dei por ele passar 

Quinta: *9,2ºC / 17,7ºC *
Sexta: *6,3ºC **/ **17,5ºC *
Hoje: *4,4ºC **/ **18,6ºC *

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: E-NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Jopiro (29 Jan 2022 às 19:01)

Boas.
As amendoeiras aqui nas quintas do Lumiar já estão floridas há 2 semanas, as joaninhas já passeiam nos vidros. Entrámos na primavera climática e adivinha-se uma seca tremenda. Ontem vi a barragem do Alto Lindoso quase vazia como há muito não se via. O clima está muito doente.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2022 às 21:33)

LMMS disse:


> Na zona do incendio em Montesinho chegou aos 16%.
> A estação IPMA de Bragança registou 10% às 16h00.
> Não sendo alarmista, mas penso ser melhor, por precaução quem puder armazenar água em casa, se for de bicas que estão sempre a desperdiçar água melhor.
> Ainda esta semana fui às bicas em Sintra encher uns garrafões de água, e bem boa por sinal.



Sintra está a sofrer mais do que no Verão, pois nem sequer têm ocorrido os habituais nevoeiros pela Serra que mantinham e até aumentavam a humidade do solo, especialmente nos cimos. Em certos dias de verão a água do nevoeiro na copa das árvores caía como chuva e escorria pelo chão. E não só não há nevoeiros como a permanência do vento do quadrante Leste é mais preponderante nos cimos.

Veja-se por exemplo os valores de temperatura, humidade e vento hoje, na estação de *Cabo da Roca* e que está apenas a 140 m de altitude.
Tem a temperatura mais elevada de todas as estações do continente às 21h: *16,1ºC*.







A secura nas altitudes mais elevadas é ainda maior.


----------



## fernandinand (30 Jan 2022 às 08:50)

Céu nublado e ausência de vento a fazer os valores de humidade regressar aos ~50%...previsões para esta subir até os ~80% nos próximos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2022 às 13:35)

Que bafo bem desagradável por aqui, uma pessoa já nem sabe se há-de ir para a rua de t-shirt. Nem vento corre.

Os cabos nem subiram dos 40% de humidade durante a noite!

Mais uns 20ºC hoje para Colares. Hoje muito mais visível as poeiras.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jan 2022 às 14:14)

Hoje de manhã, 
é de aproveitar para a fotografia , porque mesmo a nebulosidade está escassa,

quase tudo seco


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jan 2022 às 15:05)

Colares *21,3ºC* 

Edit: Na minha viagem pelas aldeias de Sintra, muitas margaridas e azedas pelo caminho. Também bastantes monoculturas eucaliptais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2022 às 21:48)

Final da tarde em tons "saharianos":






















Colares terá sido a estação oficial de temperatura máxima mais elevada, das estações oficiais: registava o valor horário de 21,3ºC às 14h. Mas a estação deixou de ter dados publicados depois das 16h.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2022 às 09:35)

Janeiro começou quente e vai acabar quente.
Já 14,3ºC em Caneças. Mínima de 11,3ºC. Às 15h da manhã chegou aos 14,4ºC. A humidade mantém-se bastante baixa.

O fim de semana foi de rega.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Início  de manhã com céu pouco nublado e bastante poeira a SE e a L. Vento fraco de NE.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:





Panorâmica a NE-Leste:


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2022 às 12:21)

minima *-1.1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2022 às 15:06)

Boa tarde
Continua o "Verão" pela costa do Litoral Oeste: temperaturas máximas que superam as de muitos dias dos meses "quentes".
*Colares* ontem teve a máxima mais alta do continente: *22,0ºC*  belo dia para se andar de manga curta por lá.
Pelo continente, 14 outras estações oficiais tiveram máximas superiores a 20ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jan 2022 às 18:12)

Mínima baixou bem para 3,4ºC.

Também já se nota mais humidade, finalmente.

Cabo Raso ontem com 20% de humidade mínima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2022 às 18:24)

Bom crepúsculo,
Os dias passam e nada muda... tirando esta poeirada toda, a realidade é que nada aconteceu nos últimos dias e não se esperam mudanças importantes nos próximos tempos ao nível da meteorologia! 
Janeiro acabou extremamente seco e quente, com uma precipitação (7,1 mm) que, nos últimos 20 anos, só ultrapassou a de janeiro de 2005. A anomalia de precipitação no ano hidrológico é brutal também! Em pleno inverno meteorológico, está tudo seco e diria até pior que 2017. 

Dados dos últimos dias:

Sexta, dia 28
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 8,4°C

Anteontem, dia 29
Máx: 17,8°C
Mín: 6,9°C

Ontem, dia 30
Máx: 16,0°C
Mín: 8,3°C

Hoje, último dia do mês, a temperatura aproximou-se dos 20°C, mas entretanto já está a descer a pique e segue nos 14,7°C.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2022 às 18:54)

este mês também só tive 6mm e algo, meu deus... não me lembro de um janeiro assim


----------



## Toby (31 Jan 2022 às 21:16)




----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2022 às 14:59)

AnDré disse:


> Da próxima vez, tenta encontrar a minha estação meteorológica. É bem visível desse local. eheh!
> 
> Hoje de manhã ainda consegui ver o sol em casa. O nevoeiro começava ao fundo da rua. A meio do bairro já estava cerrado.


Pelo WU, acho que +- sei onde é


----------

